

If your website isn't mobile responsive yet, you're losing sales - gorachel007
http://catchi.co.nz/articles/persuasion-usability/why-mobile-optimisation-must-be-a-high-priority-to-avoid-plummeting-online-revenue/

======
vortico
If your website requires me to click an "X" and "No thanks" on a full-screen
popover, has distracting "like", "favorite", and "reddit" buttons, and fails
to finish because one of the 67 HTTP requests hangs, you are losing sales.

